# History of Canada in Afghanistan



## westernarmymember (22 Dec 2007)

Looking for books on Canada's involvement from any perspective, be it the history thereof, soldiers stories, etc. I will deploy with TF-108 shortly and looking for reading materials. I already have "On Combat" by Col Grossman and "15 Days" as a starting point. More ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## AIC_2K5 (22 Dec 2007)

Try "Canada in Afghanistan: the war so far". Gives an overview of Canadian involvement there as well as a thorough history of the Afghan people and the culture you will be interacting with.


----------



## Spr.Earl (1 Feb 2008)

Serving In The West said:
			
		

> Looking for books on Canada's involvement from any perspective, be it the history thereof, soldiers stories, etc. I will deploy with TF-108 shortly and looking for reading materials. I already have "On Combat" by Col Grossman and "15 Days" as a starting point. More ideas would be appreciated.



Er our tasking has just started,we are baby's in this part of the world.

Try reading some history about over 100 yrs ago when Britain and Russia were trying to employ their Imperial power in Afg.
There is only one man who came an conquered Afghanistan and that was Alexnader the Great and he did it by the sword and yes It is said Alexander founded Kandahar.

Correct me if I am wrong. (old farts diseace,read to many book's)


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Feb 2008)

Try "A Bear Came Over The Mountain" - I don't recall the author, and a google search reveals a couple of unrelated books by Sid Marty and Alice Munroe - those aren't the ones (and my personal copy is still packed away in a box somewhere - I'll get the bookshelves built someday.)

The book I'm thinking of was written by a Soviet who had direct experience in their Afghan campaign in the '80s.  It was required reading for all 3 PPCLI Sr NCOs, WOs and Offrs prior to our embarkation in '02.

I'm sorry I can't give better details here - someone help me out.


----------



## Mortar guy (1 Feb 2008)

"The Bear Went Over the Mountain"  by Lester Grau. A better read is his next book "The Other Side of the Mountain" by Grau and Ali Jalali which deals with tactics from the muj side.

Also, "Taliban" by Ahmed Rashid and "Koran, Kalashnikov and Laptop" by Giustozzi are great reads.


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Feb 2008)

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> "The Bear Went Over the Mountain"  by Lester Grau. A better read is his next book "The Other Side of the Mountain" by Grau and Ali Jalali which deals with tactics from the muj side.
> 
> Also, "Taliban" by Ahmed Rashid and "Koran, Kalashnikov and Laptop" by Giustozzi are great reads.



Yes - THAT's the one.  Thank you.

It's a good take on the tactical problems faced by the Soviets - and you're right - "The Other Side of the Mountain" is also an excellent (perhaps better) read.


----------

